# Left handed holster? For jimenez ja nine???



## cappy

Does anyone know were i can find a nice inside the pants holster or a shoulder holster that is left handed and will fit a bryco/jimenez j.a. nine??? looked all over the net can only find like 2 holsters both tactical leg holsters!


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Before you look for a holster, take it to a shooting range and test it for continuing reliable functioning.
The brand has a poor reputation, so don't stake your life to an untested pistol.


----------



## dosborn

steve m1911a1 said:


> before you look for a holster, take it to a shooting range and test it for continuing reliable functioning.
> The brand has a poor reputation, so don't stake your life to an untested pistol.


+1,000


----------



## dosborn

Found one!! It's an ambi model.....










:anim_lol: Just kiddin!!!


----------



## Steve M1911A1

:anim_lol: :anim_lol: :anim_lol:


----------



## cappy

*???*

thxs for all your replies i have test shot it repeatedly and have had absolutly no problems i have fired approx. 100 rds out of it and it has only jammed once...


----------



## VAMarine

cappy said:


> Does anyone know were i can find a nice inside the pants holster or a shoulder holster that is left handed and will fit a bryco/jimenez j.a. nine??? looked all over the net can only find like 2 holsters both tactical leg holsters!


All kidding aside, the only thing you're probably going to find is the generic "one size fits most" holsters. Check out a DeStantis Pro Stealth IWB, they come in different sizes. As for shoulder holsters...I don't have the foggiest idea.

Sorry I can't be more help, but hardly anyone makes holsters specifically for that gun.


----------



## Black Metal

cappy said:


> thxs for all your replies i have test shot it repeatedly and have had absolutly no problems i have fired approx. 100 rds out of it and it has only jammed once...


I would never carry a gun that I haven't personally fired 300 rounds through consecutively with out any malfunction, but that is just my opinion. My bet is that generic holsters are going to be your only option.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Drew_Rami_P said:


> I would never carry a gun that I haven't personally fired 300 rounds through consecutively with out any malfunction...


I agree completely!


----------



## VAMarine

Drew_Rami_P said:


> I would never carry a gun that I haven't personally fired 300 rounds through consecutively with out any malfunction, but that is just my opinion. My bet is that generic holsters are going to be your only option.





Steve M1911A1 said:


> I agree completely!


So what? It could still break on 30*1 *shots fired. Who cares how many rounds you shoot through "X", the guy is asking about a holster.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

VAMarine said:


> So what? It could still break on 30*1 *shots fired. Who cares how many rounds you shoot through "X", the guy is asking about a holster.


We're attempting to advise him about trusting his life to a weapon with a bad reputation. That's one heck of a lot more important than merely helping him find a holster.
Speaking as someone with more than a modicum of pistol-using experience, I believe it to be my humane duty to attempt to steer less-experienced shooters into heading in better directions than they might otherwise take, and toward making better choices than they might otherwise make.


----------



## VAMarine

Steve M1911A1 said:


> *We're attempting to advise him about trusting his life to a weapon with a bad reputation*.


I must have missed that...where was that talked about? All I saw was throw it in the trash or shoot more rounds through it.

There is no magic number to prove reliability. 200, 300, even 500 rounds is a drop in the bucket to some. All "X" number of rounds shot proves is that it's gone that number of rounds with out a problem. It does not mean that the gun will not malfunction on shots 205, 310 and 550. While some are less and some more problematic than others, there is no definite number to prove reliability. It's all about what one sees as a reasonable level of performance.

Yes the Jimenez is a less than reputable gun, I think anyone that punches it into Google will find that out all on their own, but for right now that's what the OP has for whatever reason.

Slam the gun, the OP, choice of holster, ammo, hell even take a shot at me if your game, but the least we could do is _try _to answer the guy's question before we berate him on his choices.


----------



## dondavis3

+1 Steve M1911A1

:smt1099


----------



## Steve M1911A1

VAMarine said:


> ...Slam the gun, the OP, choice of holster, ammo, hell even take a shot at me if your game, but the least we could do is _try _to answer the guy's question before we berate him on his choices.


His question was indeed answered, some posts back. Check and see.


----------



## zhurdan

There's something to be said about not being able to find a holster for a certain type of weapon. Most (not all) guns that are difficult to find holsters for have not proven themselves to be overly reliable. He'll have to go with a universal holster as noted earlier.

I know that internet horses never really die, they just rest until ready to be beaten again, but... I'd strongly suggest to the OP to look into a different gun if it is indeed for defensive purposes.


Also, shoulder holsters are Hollywood cool, but they aren't really practical unless you'll be wearing a cover garment all the time. Summertime presents a butt load of problems when it comes to maintaining concealability with a shoulder holster.


----------



## bruce333

I doubt you'll find a holster made for your gun. But there are holsters that will fit. This one isn't an IWB, but just to give you an idea of where to look.

http://www.desantisholster.com/stor...action=prepare_detail&itm_id=6122&itm_index=0

I sent you a PM also with some other info...

-------------------------------------------------


----------



## Steve M1911A1

bruce333 said:


> ...


Sorry, but I strongly believe in straying off-topic when the temporary derailment will serve a very useful purpose.
Besides, both during and after the derailment in question, the OP's question was answered. For instance, a long way back, VAMarine wrote: "Check out a DeStantis Pro Stealth IWB..."
I believe that's similar to your suggestion. Right?


----------



## cappy

*other*

lol i love the issues with who is carrying what does it really matter what you carry as long as you know how to use it and works for who is carrying it? i mean seriously as long as you matiain the weapon properly and clean it it dosent matter brand or caliber you are still going to see results if you ask me.. i know there are many differances in many brands that why we have so many options.. but the whole post was to find a holster not to worried about it cause i am about to get my hands on a S&W 9mm and a 40 but i enjoy what everyones opinions are im not offended by any of it i like to see what others have to say thanks to all for the feedback!!!


----------



## deltaforcepolice

For. All those that are saying the unreliability of the jimenez arms janine is was discontinued and is now based off of a lugar it is a good starter gun and I own and carry mine as a duty weapon. It is reliable if you take care of it just like any firearm I have put over a 1000 rounds throu mine and haven't had a jam. They are ammo picky and only work the best with federal rounds


----------



## Steve M1911A1

deltaforcepolice said:


> ...I own and carry mine as a duty weapon...


1. What's a "Delta Force Police"?
2. You carry a Jimenez pistol as a duty weapon? What's your backup?


----------



## VAMarine

deltaforcepolice said:


> For. All those that are saying the unreliability of the jimenez arms janine is was discontinued and is now based off of a lugar it is a good starter gun and I own and carry mine as a duty weapon. It is reliable if you take care of it just like any firearm I have put over a 1000 rounds throu mine and haven't had a jam. They are ammo picky and only work the best with federal rounds





Steve M1911A1 said:


> 1. What's a "Delta Force Police"?
> 2. You carry a Jimenez pistol as a duty weapon? What's your backup?


And what's a lugar? I know what a Luger is, and a Jimenez doesn't look to have much in common with one...

Also, I do believe that the J.A. Nine is still in production, they used to be under Bryco/Jennings, but became Jimenez arms after the predecessor went bankrupt after some lawsuits.

Luger:










J.A. Nine


----------



## James NM

Steve M1911A1 said:


> 1. What's a "Delta Force Police"?


I think that's the same thing as a ninja .... only more deadly.



deltaforcepolice said:


> ... It is reliable if you take care of it just like any firearm I have put over a 1000 rounds throu mine and haven't had a jam. They are ammo picky and only work the best with federal rounds


Huh?

How can it be as reliable as you say - claiming no malfunctions, while at the same time saying it is "ammo picky". How could you find out a gun is "ammo picky" without having a malfunction (or lots of them)?


----------



## recoilguy

Uncle Mikes is your best bet.....I always say if you are going to get a good gun keep it in a good holster....so I guess conversely......

RCG


----------



## bruce333

Steve M1911A1 said:


> 1. What's a "Delta Force Police"?






Greek riot police DELTA FORCE


----------



## Steve M1911A1

So, *Bruce*, are you saying that this member is Greek? That he serves in the Greek national police?

Or are you being just as snarky as we are?

Please clarify.

(BTW: Those Greek riot police certainly look like Mel Brooks's "Spaceballs." That can't be good.)


----------



## bruce333

Steve M1911A1 said:


> (BTW: Those Greek riot police certainly look like Mel Brooks's "Spaceballs." That can't be good.)


I knew they looked familiar :anim_lol::anim_lol:



recoilguy said:


> Uncle Mikes is your best bet.....I always say if you are going to get a good gun keep it in a good holster....so I guess conversely......


+1

Maybe a tactical wheelbarrow to carry the rest of his gear? (Does that answer your question Steve?)


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Dear *DeltaForcePolice*;

Beware of Snarks! One of them might even be a Boojum!

Run! Run while you still can!


----------

